#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Normalization in database management system free pdf

## amitsharma957

Major aim of relational database design is to group attributes into  relations to minimize data redundancy and reduce file storage space  required by base relations. 		 Problems associated with data redundancy are illustrated by comparing  the following Staff and Branch relations with the StaffBranch relation.





  Similar Threads: The Process of Normalization in database management system free notes pdf Design Issues in E-R database of database management system free pdf notes Role of the Database Administrator in database management system free download pdf Extending Database Capabilities in database management system free pdf download History of Database Systems database management system free pdf download

----------

